# Fantasy anyone?



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

We started getting the ball rolling last year, but never followed through with it. If we can get enough people to commit to it, I will definitely get a league started and set up.

All interested say so.

Best,

Jax

So far those who are in:

Myself
Pacerholic
DienerTime
KnickKiller
Pacers Fan

Maybe: 
Wayne


So far we have 5, maybe 6. Let's get some more.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

You know I'm always in brother!....Pacerholics ready to tear it up once more!


----------



## Wayne (May 24, 2006)

I could be in on this but I remember one year I played this salary cap fantasy instead of the draft kind and it was like 4000x sicker


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

I'm in


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

I'm in. Lets try to be active this time though.


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

woops wrong thread


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Sure. I don't have as much time this year, but I won't need it.


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

I predict I will win this league.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

DienerTime said:


> I predict I will win this league.


Nope, all me.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Wayne said:


> I could be in on this but I remember one year I played this salary cap fantasy instead of the draft kind and it was like 4000x sicker



Yeah, I used to do the salary cap leagues too. They are alright. Unfortunately, this will be a yahoo draft league.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Bump. Anyone else? We currently have 5, maybe 6. Let's get at least 8 confirmed.


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

StephenJackson said:


> Nope, all me.


Hahahhahahah we'll just see there bud. I'd put money on it!


----------



## Wayne (May 24, 2006)

Whats the minimum number of ppl for a league??


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

I'm pretty sure its 8

PS: 1,600th post!!


----------



## toprofx (Jan 13, 2007)

can i join?


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

toprofx said:


> can i join?


If we need an extra guy, I don't see why not. It's supposed to be all Pacer fans...so you better jump on our wagon!


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Is this football or basketball? For football, I believe I've used all 4 possible teams on yahoo. I could create another account on yahoo I guess.


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

I'm assuming it's basketball.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Alright, I'm in if it's head to head scoring. I might be full with my one yahoo account already so I'm going to already make a second one.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

P to the Wee said:


> Alright, I'm in if it's head to head scoring. I might be full with my one yahoo account already so I'm going to already make a second one.


Somebody is a little addicted.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Knick_Killer31 said:


> Somebody is a little addicted.


Haha yeah. My friends are huge fantasy sports guys so we always end up with a **** load of leagues. I don't even have time for public leagues these days.


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

I have a few sleepers that i'm going to keep my eye on..


----------



## Wayne (May 24, 2006)

DienerTime said:


> I have a few sleepers that i'm going to keep my eye on..


TINSLEY'S BREAKOUT SEASON???? 25PPG 15APG???


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Yes, it's for basketball. And yes, it will be head to head scoring.


----------



## mvP to the Wee (Jul 14, 2007)

Wayne said:


> TINSLEY'S BREAKOUT SEASON???? 25PPG 15APG???


He could easily double that


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

yiha!! Im in


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Alright so our numbers are...okay. Still need a couple more!


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

League ID: 8609
Password: ReggieMiller


Have at it.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

So join up, let me know if you have any issues with the draft date/time, roster settings, scoring settings, etc. The only thing I could think of is maybe adding more starting positions to the rosters. 

But let me know.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Thanks so much for setting this up once again this year Jax...I will join up either later on today, or most definitely tomorrow...:cheers:


----------



## Wayne (May 24, 2006)

As of the matchups right now I am about to whoop Knick_killer opening week


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Here it is again...join up everyone.

League ID: 8609
Password: ReggieMiller


Have at it.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Just got done signing up right now S-Jax...Is the draft still on the 19th.?


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Come on guys, the draft is in 7 days and we only have 5 people signed up...what's the deal?

Hurry up and get signed up.


League ID: 8609
Password: ReggieMiller


fantasysports.yahoo.com


----------



## shazha (Nov 20, 2002)

StephenJackson said:


> Yes, it's for basketball. And yes, it will be head to head scoring.


Bugger! I was hoping for roto. Gonna have to pass then.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Hah. I totally forgot about this. I'm in.


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

i'm in as Dominators..


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

I'm in


----------



## Hail Yinka (Jul 3, 2006)

yall got any more room?

id love to join as long as its at least 12


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Hail Yinka said:


> yall got any more room?
> 
> id love to join as long as its at least 12



Yes there is room, and there are only 6 of us. Grr, we gotta get more people!


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

I have to go re join since I left it to concentrate on my other league.


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

StephenJackson said:


> Yes there is room, and there are only 6 of us. Grr, we gotta get more people!


Can you change the draft date? People would have more time to join..


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

we have 8 now so i'm pretty sure we're good to go.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Wayne said:


> As of the matchups right now I am about to whoop Knick_killer opening week


In your dreams buddy.


----------



## Hail Yinka (Jul 3, 2006)

i just joined......theres 9 people and the draft is tomorrow. is there any way we could change the draft and get 3 more?


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

I think getting one more would be nice. I'm going to see if I can get the guy that used to post here to join. Remember MillerTime?


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

DienerTime said:


> I think getting one more would be nice. I'm going to see if I can get the guy that used to post here to join. Remember MillerTime?


I feel so old.


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

why lol


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Okay, I will postpone the draft.

Let's try to get 12.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

DienerTime said:


> why lol


Because the phrase "that guy who used to post here" applies to a bunch of ex-Pacer posters with hundreds or thousands of posts on this forum, and none of the people who registered in the past 2-3 years even know who they are. MillerTime and Box Man are probably the only the major ex-posters you know, and I remember back to when MillerTime was here more consistently than rapid spurts every few months. Ugh, this forum was so awesome when I was like 13. I was checking out the post count on this forum last night, and I think we've made like 3,000 in the past 2 years.


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

Pacers Fan said:


> Because the phrase "that guy who used to post here" applies to a bunch of ex-Pacer posters with hundreds or thousands of posts on this forum, and none of the people who registered in the past 2-3 years even know who they are. MillerTime and Box Man are probably the only the major ex-posters you know, and I remember back to when MillerTime was here more consistently than rapid spurts every few months. Ugh, this forum was so awesome when I was like 13. I was checking out the post count on this forum last night, and I think we've made like 3,000 in the past 2 years.


Yeah MillerTime said a lot of people left once this forum was sold and verticalscope took over. I'd love to get everyone to come back but that doesn't seem likely.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

The Pacers forum was a much better place with MillerTime and Box Man. MillerTime was definitely one of my favorite posters. I really respected the guy. Box Man was great too. He really knew his stuff. He was an ******* at times but he was awesome. You missed some real good posters DienerTime.

Oh and good thing you postponed the draft. I totally forgot.


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

Me and MillerTime posted on realgm and so we know eachother so thats how I got him to join the draft.


----------



## toprofx (Jan 13, 2007)

so when will the draft be postponed until?


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

toprofx said:


> so when will the draft be postponed until?


I currently have it set for tomorrow night. But now we have 11 and need one more. And yes, when I used to be a mod here, the forum was bumping. Then I disappeared for quite sometime because of personal issues, and I came back and it was dead. Sigh. I hope I wasn't responsible.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

StephenJackson said:


> I currently have it set for tomorrow night. But now we have 11 and need one more. And yes, when I used to be a mod here, the forum was bumping. Then I disappeared for quite sometime because of personal issues, and I came back and it was dead. Sigh. I hope I wasn't responsible.


I think this forum's gone with the general fanbase since about '03-'04. That was a great year, and we got some activity from the brawl the next year, but people started to not care as much. People can take a year or two of mediocrity, but this many is unacceptable. The franchise, as well as this board, has lost a bunch of fans.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

I definitely can't make the draft tomorrow night.


----------



## Hail Yinka (Jul 3, 2006)

we need one more


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Hail Yinka said:


> we need one more


We've got one more, draft is on for 8:30 EST tonight.


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

Wow i'm glad i'm back in time.. my internet has been down so i'm lucky to be back in time for the draft. I'm ready to dominate this league!


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

So there was a problem with the draft in that I apparently never changed the league settings to 5 bench spots instead of 3. If this is a huge deal, get it out now or forever hold your peace.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Who actually showed up for the draft? Kinda pissed I couldn't make it. As if the computer picked Rashard Lewis in the 3rd round instead of Dwight Howard! Yikes.


----------



## Redeemed (Feb 2, 2008)

I was there, and most of us were. I had a terrible pick so my team is probably not going to contend very well.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

DienerTime said:


> I was there, and most of us were. I had a terrible pick so my team is probably not going to contend very well.


It was snake order. What pick you get doesn't really make a difference except in strategy of drafting.


----------

